# All riders-velodrome



## dan_bo (9 Jan 2009)

Who would be interested if I was to make a block booking down at Manchester velodrome?


----------



## colly (9 Jan 2009)

I might be Dan. 

To be honest it would depend on what the cost is. I suppose it wouldn't be all that much, but as of right now I have zero work in sight and a stack of bills to meet. 

Even so, having never ridden on a track it would be a great to try it. ( I suppose you WERE talking about a block booking for riding and not just sitting and watching?)


----------



## Jonathan M (9 Jan 2009)

colly said:


> I might be Dan.
> 
> To be honest it would depend on what the cost is. I suppose it wouldn't be all that much, but as of right now I have zero work in sight and a stack of bills to meet.
> 
> Even so, having never ridden on a track it would be a great to try it. ( I suppose you WERE talking about a block booking for riding and not just sitting and watching?)



Last time I went it was £12.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Jan 2009)

Yeah block booking for riding. sorry wasn't too succinct in my OP. I guess the first 8 or 10 on here will get a place eh!.

in my experience, it's £8 ish for the track, £ 8 ish for the bike, and if you're like me, and not on look pedals, £2 ish for the shoes- call it £20ish all in. At manchester.

I'll get the first one or two hour block I can get. i'll see if I can sort a coach.


----------



## Will1985 (9 Jan 2009)

Hell yeah - depending on date and time of course! So this would be a kind of taster session? I'm keen on getting track accreditation at some point this year


----------



## dan_bo (9 Jan 2009)

there's 2 ways to do this-block book at x time and fill it or get x riders to fill a time slot. i'll go with the first. just looking for takers- i'll try for a subday spot in (I imagine) late feb-march.


----------



## Will1985 (9 Jan 2009)

You could try the day after Revolution 24 (21st Feb) and there might be some of the track stars still hanging around.


----------



## cheadle hulme (9 Jan 2009)

I'd be up for it.

I've done it once before, I was on my own, but tagged onto a group of 12 other lads. I think they were all from the same company and training for the Man>Blackpool ride. Anyway, they were all novices and none had ridden fixed before. At the end of the session, the coach lines you up and everyone has a crack at a timed flying lap - bit of friendly competition like.
The coach must have said about 20 times, "when you come over the line, remember to keep pedaling!"

First guy over the line (just before the banking) forgets the advice. Bike nearly throws him off, luckily the chain unshipped and locked the wheel and he skidded gracefully into the side. Could have been very nasty!

Its a right laugh - you get pretty sweaty though.


----------



## a_n_t (9 Jan 2009)

count me in!


----------



## longers (9 Jan 2009)

a_n_t said:


> count me in!



and me please.


----------



## colly (10 Jan 2009)

dan_bo said:


> there's 2 ways to do this-block book at x time and fill it or get x riders to fill a time slot. i'll go with the first. just looking for takers- i'll try for a subday spot in (I imagine)* late feb-march.*



That would be great. 
By then I will either be living on the street, or will be back on track. (no pun intended)


----------



## Kestevan (10 Jan 2009)

Add me to the list as well.

I've never ridden fixed, or on a track... I want an audience when I make a cock of myself


----------



## Landslide (10 Jan 2009)

I'd be interested .


----------



## trio25 (12 Jan 2009)

i should be up for it depending on dates.


----------



## Christopher (12 Jan 2009)

Include me in!

Can't make the w/e of 31st Jan/1st Feb, fairly free otherwise at w/e


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2009)

I've heard it's late Feb when the track's free.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Jan 2009)

Oooh, I'd like another crack at that, please. Depends very much on day/time as I have the Wife and nippers to consider, but I'd be interested. 

I went last year and met up with Frustruck, we just booked separately for the Taster Evening... are you talking about a more 'organised' approach with the Coach?


----------



## Christopher (12 Jan 2009)

I am confused. I am assuming the OP is about booking a private session - coach, track and bikes? Twenty notes per head is fine with me and I would much prefer having the track to ourselves, but the taster sessions are about £9.50 a time, bike hire included. However it is chancy getting more than 2-3 people on a taster, as they are 1st come first served IIRC.

also the Velodrome hire bikes are fitted with Look pedals, that the old Looks, not the Keos? It was old Looks a year ago, but now?


----------



## Will1985 (12 Jan 2009)

Surely a block booking is the same as a private hire though. I'm pretty sure a coach is in attendance anyway so they could treat it as a private taster session.

It is Look Deltas - more info at http://www.manchestervelodrome.com/static_info/trackhire_p6.htm


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Jan 2009)

That's what I thought, Will. If you book far enough in advance then you could probably just book all the available places anyway... thus making it a CC session.


----------



## Bokonon (12 Jan 2009)

I'd be interested, depending on date/time.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Jan 2009)

I dropped 'em an email just now after trying to call the bookings desk to no avail. fingers crossed! I imagine i'll get a response tomorrow.


----------



## robgul (12 Jan 2009)

I just saw this thread ... I've booked Manchester quite a few times .. deal is

Hire the track (exclusive use for your group) per hour
Max allowed on the track (novices) is 15
Bike hire (various sizes of quite reasonable machines)
Shoe hire if required (or the bikes have toe-clip adaptors)
Coach - you have got to have one for H&S reasons.

Excl shoes the package for 15 people works out at about £18 or £20 (that's what my February 2009 booking is costing)

... the REAL issue is finding a time slot, especially at the weekend ... my Feb 09 was booked in October 08 and that was a struggle to find anything.

Hope that helps

Rob


----------



## dan_bo (12 Jan 2009)

cheers rob. i'll see what I can come up with. I only know about the block book thingy 'cos I used to knock about doing sessions with weaver valley CC and I thought i'd try to figure something similar out for us lot.


----------



## robgul (12 Jan 2009)

robgul said:


> I just saw this thread ... I've booked Manchester quite a few times .. deal is
> 
> Hire the track (exclusive use for your group) per hour
> Max allowed on the track (novices) is 15
> ...



Just a quick add-on comment .... the prices have gone up quite a bit since we first booked in about October 07 ... obviously the Hoy effect ... but still good value for a real blast!

R


----------



## longers (12 Jan 2009)

I'd like to book a place on behalf of my mate Lex. Thankyou .


----------



## dan_bo (13 Jan 2009)

So May it is then!


i'll sort a date.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2009)

As I hinted in my previous post, there are no available group sessions until may. The girl on bookings has just told me she'll let me know next week exactly what sessions are available. 

Until then, there's a 80M grasstrack oval on St. Mary's road in moston if anyone fancies a practice!


----------



## cheadle hulme (14 Jan 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Until then, there's a 80M grasstrack oval on St. Mary's road in moston if anyone fancies a practice!



Is that still used? I seem to remember a load of travellers parked there last time I passed. They used to use it on Sunday mornings about 20 years ago; looked a bit of a laugh.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Is that still used? I seem to remember a load of travellers parked there last time I passed. They used to use it on Sunday mornings about 20 years ago; looked a bit of a laugh.



Not really- it's a bit overgrown these days. I have a baz about on it every now and again if i'm going past on my MTB.

Shame really, especially seeing as there's a half decent grasstrack league going down in bury.

If I had time it's something I wouldn't mind sorting out.


----------



## Christopher (14 Jan 2009)

dan_bo said:


> As I hinted in my previous post, there are no available group sessions until may. The girl on bookings has just told me she'll let me know next week exactly what sessions are available.
> 
> Until then, there's a 80M grasstrack oval on St. Mary's road in moston if anyone fancies a practice!


MAY! What, are they building a new track or what? 
Do you know if they are running the Taster Sessions still, Dan?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2009)

I believe there's taster sessions still to be had. I'll be doing a couple to get me hand in, as it were....I haven't been down for donkey's.


----------



## trio25 (14 Jan 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Not really- it's a bit overgrown these days. I have a baz about on it every now and again if i'm going past on my MTB.
> 
> Shame really, especially seeing as there's a half decent grasstrack league going down in bury.
> 
> If I had time it's something I wouldn't mind sorting out.



Tell me more about this grasstrack league in Bury...


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2009)

here you go

Actually they've done a lot with that site since I last looked. look loke a good bunch-i'll bob over there some time.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2009)

I'll be up for a session...esp. as I'm an old skool Look Delta user......hee hee

May's fine - thought it would be a wait !

If my luck is in, I might have been riding a fixed bike for a month or so by then......cycle scheme hurry up........


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jan 2009)

Right. We're booked provisionally for May 30th, 1pm-3pm, with coach. Tenner each, plus bike hire.

First thirty twenty nine are in.


----------



## Bokonon (23 Jan 2009)

May 30 is good for me so you can count me in. Thanks dan_bo.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (23 Jan 2009)

Looks fine for me at the moment (I'll check all calendars when I get home, and with the Oracle too) - so count me in, please Dan.


----------



## Landslide (23 Jan 2009)

Works for me too!


----------



## Kestevan (23 Jan 2009)

Sounds Good to me.

Count me in.


----------



## cheadle hulme (23 Jan 2009)

Count me in as well - cheers Dan.


----------



## colly (23 Jan 2009)

I'll be there.

I feel a song coming on ..
.
View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=PC4DKNfR0b4&feature=related


----------



## Christopher (23 Jan 2009)

and me!

perfect timing - the sat after the bank holiday and the weekend before I go on hols for two weeks 

well done!


----------



## longers (23 Jan 2009)

Me 'n' Lex are definites. Nice one Dan .


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (23 Jan 2009)

Do we need to fill all 30 places to get that price? (i.e. it just goes up if we don't)... and if we're looking for numbers there are 3 more people here at work who are very interested in coming along if no-one objects.


----------



## Landslide (23 Jan 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> ...there are 3 more people here at work who are very interested in coming along if no-one objects.



As long as they're not called Hoy, Staff and McClean!


----------



## Young Un (23 Jan 2009)

Anyone going up from birmingham that I could perhaps get a lift with?


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jan 2009)

I'm in, which means I can drive from Brum Young Un.


----------



## Young Un (23 Jan 2009)

Cheers for the offer Will, I will pm you closer to the time as I may be able to convince my parents to take me by then.

Steve


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jan 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Do we need to fill all 30 places to get that price? (i.e. it just goes up if we don't)... and if we're looking for numbers there are 3 more people here at work who are very interested in coming along if no-one objects.



That's the thing. If everyone's in it'll be more like 8 quid.

If there's spares at'thend sharky, you can bring johnny mathhis if you like.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (23 Jan 2009)

dan_bo said:


> If there's spares at'thend sharky, you can bring johnny mathhis if you like.


I don't have any contact details for him... but I did used to play footie with a chap who looked like a mini-Johnny Vegas... it was difficult to stop oneself saying "Hey! Monkey!" when he had the ball. 

So, places open to CCers first and foremost, and spares open to others? Gotcha. As long as we have some cut-off date when I can definitely let them know whether they have a spot or not.

Cheers for doing this, Dan.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2009)

*I'm in* - May 30th..... I should have had practice on a fixed for a couple of months by then.....


----------



## dan_bo (24 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> *I'm in* - May 30th..... I should have had practice on a fixed for a couple of months by then.....



As if you won't be giving us all enough of a kicking either way!


----------



## yenrod (25 Jan 2009)

Do you invite yourself..

If so, yes...!


----------



## yenrod (25 Jan 2009)

Never seen Jonny Matthis on a bike, J. Vegas must ride with stella in his drinking bottle


----------



## mondobongo (25 Jan 2009)

Is there still space Dan? If so put me on the list please ta.


----------



## a_n_t (25 Jan 2009)

in please. did my first 3 hour taster last night............loved it!!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (25 Jan 2009)

dan_bo said:


> As if you won't be giving us all enough of a kicking either way!


I'm going to be fitting spokey-dokes to Fossy's bike for 2 reasons:

1. It may slow him down a little
2. We'll be able to hear him coming when he's lapping us all. 

Looking forward to it already!!


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jan 2009)

Right then, so we have..

Me + 4
colly 
will1985
cheadleheath
A N T
Longers+3
Kestevan
Landslide
Trio
Frustuck
Fossy
Sharky + 3
Bokonon
Young 'un
Yenners
MondoBongo

That's twenty-six.

that means room for another four or so if you know anybody's interested.

May 30th 1-3 PM. If you're not going to make it let me know.We'll sort out bike/shoe hire nearer the time.

For those that haven't been before, as well as the helmet thingy, wear a vest underneath your top to stop burns in the event of woodrash.

Look around before you pull out (when chaining it) and give it a quick flick of the elbow to indicate. 

Only overtake on the outside, unless it's a proper race. you'll get pulled off otherwise.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Jan 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Only overtake on the outside, unless it's a proper race. *you'll get pulled off otherwise*.


Sounds interesting...


----------



## Landslide (27 Jan 2009)

Do we get any sort of coaching/supervision?


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jan 2009)

yep. A BC coach will be there. Hopefully it will be Dave Brailsford so we can affectionately slap his fod on every lap.


----------



## longers (27 Jan 2009)

I can get another two peeps if that's ok?


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jan 2009)

yep. list amended.


----------



## Young Un (27 Jan 2009)

Can I put my name down please?


----------



## Will1985 (27 Jan 2009)

Post #59 - you're already on it Young Un.


----------



## Young Un (27 Jan 2009)

Whoops my bad - cheers for pointing it out Will. I had looked for a list to see if I was on it, must have missed that page


----------



## a_n_t (27 Jan 2009)

cheers dan. Just booked another taster to get my "blue slip", earliest evening session is March 12th!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (28 Jan 2009)

Dan, 2 of my extras have had to cancel as the date clashes with a Triathlon they're doing... I dunno, why they can't just do both... lazy buggers! 

So, at the moment it's just me and one other person coming - I'll see if anyone else is interested though and keep you posted.

Cheers.


----------



## robgul (28 Jan 2009)

I sent a PM earlier today bagging a place please - I have my own track iron.

Rob


----------



## trio25 (3 Feb 2009)

+1 for me, my usual track buddy wants to come as she hasn't been on the track for ages


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I'm going to be fitting spokey-dokes to Fossy's bike for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. It may slow him down a little
> 2. We'll be able to hear him coming when he's lapping us all.
> ...




Sheesh....getting a right micky taking here - not checked in for a week....what's all this about my reputation...... B)

PS Spokey Dokey's don't make a noise above 5mph.....  

I should know - my son's first bike had them... as soon as he got going, no noise.... I've foiled your dastardly plan.... ah, but a lolly stick might work !


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2009)

trio25 said:


> +1 for me, my usual track buddy wants to come as she hasn't been on the track for ages



Ages eh..... my last time was about 10 or more years ago - less than a year after it opened ..... 

PS - One big tip to everyone.......do not ride round the banking slowly.....you'll fall off - it's a bit like falling from a 1st floor window........it's a looooong waaaaay doooooown !B)


----------



## trio25 (3 Feb 2009)

I've not been on for well over a year, that is a long time in my life! I mean I have a new bike in that time!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (3 Feb 2009)

fossyant said:


> Sheesh....getting a right micky taking here - not checked in for a week....*what's all this about my reputation*......
> 
> PS Spokey Dokey's don't make a noise above 5mph.....
> 
> I should know - my son's first bike had them... as soon as he got going, no noise.... I've foiled your dastardly plan.... ah, but a lolly stick might work !


You're fast. Simple as that really. 

Is that true about Spokey-Dokes above 5mph??? How bizarre. I'm sure someone will be along in a minute to explain the Physics of it all...


----------



## Will1985 (3 Feb 2009)

I'm no physicist, but isn't it down to centripetal force?

Wouldn't the wheel speed at which the noise stops depend on the weight of the spokey-dokes?

I might have a full on track bike by that time.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2009)

Silly question - would they allow a road going track bike - i.e. with brakes - I assume it would need the correct BB height though ?

I assume not cos it has brakes ?


----------



## Landslide (3 Feb 2009)

Aye, you'd have to take the brakes and levers off.


----------



## robgul (3 Feb 2009)

Landslide said:


> Aye, you'd have to take the brakes and levers off.



... and they wouldn't be very keen on tyres that had been on the road.

Bikes on the track must have no brakes, as stated, and nothing "sticking out" like gear change levers or bosses, bottle cages etc - and SPD-M pedals are a no-no too. BB height/crank length (165 is the preferred) are also issues

It's also likely that a road fixie would be too low-geared for track - most road would be in the 63 - 73 inch area - track needs to be 82+ (mine is 91) to get the speed to stay on the banking with a reasonable cadence

Rob


----------



## Will1985 (3 Feb 2009)

Agreed on the tyres, but at the same time you don't want brand new slicks as they apparently don't have the grip on wood. You give them a light sanding first to get rid of the top coating.


----------



## robgul (3 Feb 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Agreed on the tyres, but at the same time you don't want brand new slicks as they apparently don't have the grip on wood. You give them a light sanding first to get rid of the top coating.



This what you do with new tyres :

1 Wire-brush them GENTLY to roughen the surface
2 Wipe with white vinegar which softens the surface slightly, wire brush again GENTLY

... and if you're really keen, wipe with white vinegar as you take to the boards - the slight softening aids adhesion without loss of speed.

(That's what Mr Hoy told me  )

Rob


----------



## Landslide (3 Feb 2009)

Did he not add "Get your mechanic to..."?


----------



## robgul (3 Feb 2009)

Landslide said:


> Did he not add "Get your mechanic to..."?



... when we saw him (with Jamie Staff) at Newport they both had tools etc (OK a spanner, a track pump and a chain-whip) and not a mechanic in sight 

Rob


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2009)

New tyres - they will have you - out on the car park..... just the same as any other tyre - you don't push it when new !


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2009)

OK - I'll have a hire bike..nah..nah..I ride Looks.... so no fiddling......can't believe stock is still Look Delta......  - old fella here.....

It really was great fun last time I did a taster.... no idea about what the stock gear was.... felt OK.....as said.....go fast round the top...... otherwise you will fall off.....

TBH well looking forward to it (I have wife clearance ) as I don't have time to do any competitive stuff, or much fun stuff..... the CC Manc rides were about my limit to get out and just ride.......for hours......


----------



## Young Un (3 Feb 2009)

Does manchester let you change the pedals to your ones or do you have to hire shoes?


----------



## robgul (3 Feb 2009)

Young Un said:


> Does manchester let you change the pedals to your ones or do you have to hire shoes?



Nope - no pedal changing allowed - shoes were £3 to rent last time I went.

The bike fleet is now mainly quite smart Dolans - and a in a good range of sizes.

The organiser MUST get a list of the people together and send it to the Velodrome before the day to : 

a) make sure they have the paperwork for the disclaimer to sign AND 

B) so that they can sort the bikes out ready (they will have the bikes lined up on the ramp with a post-it note on each saddle with the rider's name.

Rob


----------



## Young Un (3 Feb 2009)

Cheers for that Rob.

I have booked myself in for two youth sessions on the 6th of april, so will have a bit of experience before I come to the cyclechat meeting. Does anyone know if the bikes that they use for the youth sessions have looks on them, cus I would like to use clipless but because it is the youth session they might just give us flats?


----------



## Young Un (3 Feb 2009)

Also what size gear do they run on the hire bikes?


----------



## robgul (3 Feb 2009)

Young Un said:


> Also what size gear do they run on the hire bikes?



To answer both questions - 

All of the bikes have Look pedals - if you don't have your own shoes you can either rent them with Look cleats or they fit a toeclip adaptor (a sort of block cleat with a toeclip + strap) to the Looks and you wear non-cleat shoes/trainers. You aren't allowed to ride with "flat" pedals (i.e. not cleats or toeclips) for the obvious reason ... if you lose your pedal you will doubtless fall off, cause a crash, damage the woodwork - probably all three ... and chop your foot off with the rotating pedal (remember, without your feet on the pedals you have no way of slowing or stopping!)

Gearing for the hire bikes we've used at Manachester and Newport is around 82-84

Rob


----------



## Will1985 (3 Feb 2009)

I've got a few sets of new and used cleats to borrow which will work if people are desperate to use their own shoes.


----------



## a_n_t (3 Feb 2009)

robgul said:


> The bike fleet is now mainly quite smart Dolans - and a in a good range of sizes.




B) yep, nice and quite new!


----------



## Will1985 (3 Feb 2009)

Custom painted Dolan Pre-Cursa?


----------



## trio25 (4 Feb 2009)

There some very experienced people here....I've been on about three times, loved it though!


----------



## Christopher (4 Feb 2009)

Do the new Dolans have alu frames? I had been using a steel Peugeot hire track bike at the velodrome, lovely bike

And longers, if you go around the track like you climb hills, my friend, I will be filling your rims with lead. As for Fossy, we should make him ride a BMX bike to even things up...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Feb 2009)




----------



## Landslide (6 Feb 2009)

I'm gonna bring some bungee cords...


----------



## a_n_t (7 Feb 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Custom painted Dolan Pre-Cursa?




No idea! it's a track rental bike.


----------



## longers (8 Feb 2009)

It sounds like there will be a mix of experienced riders and complete novices, I'm including myself and my guests in the last category. 

Will this cause any problems?


----------



## dan_bo (8 Feb 2009)

It shouldn't. Just ride with care and do as the coach says. 


If you're pensive book a taster beforehand. I've not been down for a few years now and that's what i'll be doing.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2009)

You'll be fine - I've only ridden it once...... just don't go slow on the banking.... one lad did and slipped off, just as a load of us were motoring round...... bikes everywhere - we managed to miss him. There is something really 'weird' about riding a bike at first storey height, and you can look down on riders......

My first time, was also first time on a fixed.... it's fine.... It's also brill using the banking to increase sprint speed..... they will have us all do a 1 lap sprint - you'll want to be going flat out at the bend before the line, then swoop down for the full speed.... too many folk sprint from the line.....


----------



## Young Un (8 Feb 2009)

I've gone from not being able to get on the track at all, to this:

March 1st - two hours at newport
April 8th - two hours at manchester
May 30th - cycle chat at manchester.

Cant Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheadle hulme (8 Feb 2009)

fossyant said:


> My first time, was also first time on a fixed.... it's fine.... It's also brill using the banking to increase sprint speed..... they will have us all do a 1 lap sprint - you'll want to be going flat out at the bend before the line, then swoop down for the full speed.... too many folk sprint from the line.....



Come on then, embarrass us all, what was your time for the lap?


20(ish) secs for me on a flying lap. Didn't like the fidgety geometry of the hired bike when I was trying to really go for it though.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Feb 2009)

I seem to remember doing seventeen ish for my first flying lap. There is a knack to it though, get your swooping right and you'll fly. Get it wrong and it feels like half an hour of very hard work.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Come on then, embarrass us all, what was your time for the lap?
> 
> 
> 20(ish) secs for me on a flying lap. Didn't like the fidgety geometry of the hired bike when I was trying to really go for it though.



They didn't do that when I was last on - over 10 years ago...all this stuff saying I am fast..... there are some folk on here that have done way more track riding than I have...... fast on the road, hmm maybe.....

I used to TT mainly, did some road racing - not much...too scared of battering Frank....


----------



## a_n_t (8 Feb 2009)

20.5 secs but that wasn't a flying start, we got about 10 yards run-up!


----------



## RedBike (11 Feb 2009)

Is there room for one more?
May 30th 1-3 PM right?

How do I go about booking the bike hire / shoes (Do I need shoes or just cleats?)


----------



## dan_bo (12 Feb 2009)

Hokey Kokey folks, the paperwork's just arrived. 

I need your bike size(s) and full names- P.M. me. It's £9.30 for two hour bike hire, and *APPROX*. £10 for the session. I'm happy to accept payment on the day. By giving me your info, i'll assume you are definitely coming and i'll be well forked off if you don't turn up and leave me (and everyone else) in the lurch by having to spread the cost more. I'm not making any money on this, I just enjoy riding the velodrome and am looking forward to having a ride with you chaps/esses.

Anyway, that's the stiff bit over with.


Is anyone interested in getting the derny on as well? that'll be and extra £61 to be very very VERY out of breath. If enough people want it i'll book it.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Feb 2009)

Not really interested in the derny... I think I'll struggle enough as it is!! 

Will PM details soonish. Cheers for organising this, Dan. 

PS - Is the bike size just like the one I currently ride (i.e. 56cm) or is there some strange convention of measuring in 'hands' or 'sprocket lengths' that we need to know?


----------



## dan_bo (12 Feb 2009)

You need to measure between your elbow and bellybutton, x pi and divide........blah. No, your regular bike size will be fine. Assuming, of course, your regular bike fits....


----------



## dan_bo (12 Feb 2009)

Made me laugh- It says on the paperwork that *ALL PARTICIPANTS MUST BE ABLE TO RIDE A BIKE* - I imagine that's there due to previous cock- ups.......


----------



## robgul (12 Feb 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Made me laugh- It says on the paperwork that *ALL PARTICIPANTS MUST BE ABLE TO RIDE A BIKE* - I imagine that's there due to previous cock- ups.......




Yes - that amused me the first time I booked the track at Manchester! You have a PM from me - no bike required I have my own track specific machine

Rob


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Made me laugh- It says on the paperwork that *ALL PARTICIPANTS MUST BE ABLE TO RIDE A BIKE* - I imagine that's there due to previous cock- ups.......



PM'ed mate...........that's me out then...I keep falling off !


----------



## Kestevan (16 Feb 2009)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull out.

Looks like i'm going on holiday that week 

I blame the missus .....


----------



## Young Un (3 Mar 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## mondobongo (21 Mar 2009)

Whoops only just seen this. PM SENT.


----------



## robgul (22 Mar 2009)

I don't want to hi-jack this thread .... but if anyone wants to ride the track at Newport Velodrome (exactly the same track size etc as Manchester) on Sat 2 May - 2 hour session from 1400-1600 - there are a few places - either PM or e-mail rob@ the beewee.org.uk domain in my sig line

Rob


----------



## longers (22 Mar 2009)

Are there any places left for the end of May?


----------



## Dave5N (31 Mar 2009)

Now you've got the bug, have a look at the announcement about FNTL at Halesowen. 

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=30999


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2009)

Last call for riders people! I'll be booking in a few days!


----------



## robgul (20 Apr 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Last call for riders people! I'll be booking in a few days!



Before you do that can you give us a recap of the list (i.e. quantity) of riders and the session time and amount of time allocated per rider etc please ... it all seemed to get a bit flaky with some of the messages back and forth

Thanks

Rob


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2009)

Hokay, to reiterate:

there's 21 riders in so far 

And its a two hour coached group sesh on 30th may 1-3pm.

Most people should be able to get the exact bike size they requested (they've given us what quantity of what sizes they have) and if there's not enough, say, 56's i'll go 1cm down. I'm hoping that's OK with everybody- I can't see it ruining anyone's afternoon myself. If anyone's that fussy they can use my personal bike and i'll go one smaller. If anyone has a prob. with that let me know. 

Cost?

£164/track, 44.25/coach=£208.25 call it a tenner each(subject to change for more riders/drop-outs)

Bike hire £9.30

Shoe hire £4.00

That what you're after Rob?

I'll post all participants' details when this has been finalised.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (20 Apr 2009)

I think Rob was after a list of who's coming - just so people can check they're on it when they should be etc.

I know I originally asked for 4 places but then changed it to 2 as 2 were doing a triathlon that day... just to help ensure that we actually *do* have the 21.

Of course you may hve given everything that Rob wanted and I'm talking sh*te... has been known to happen some times.


----------



## robgul (20 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> *I think Rob was after a list of who's coming - just so people can check they're on it when they should be etc.*
> 
> I know I originally asked for 4 places but then changed it to 2 as 2 were doing a triathlon that day... just to help ensure that we actually *do* have the 21.
> 
> Of course you may hve given everything that Rob wanted and I'm talking sh*te... has been known to happen some times.



*Exactly!*

... and to respond to the other message - I am "track only" for cost with own shoes and own track iron.

(Also - don't waste your time getting shoe sizes for the renters - sizes that they have bear no relationship with people's sizes - just sort them out on the day - the ladies on the counter at the velodrome are very helpful)

Finally - don't forget that helmets are compulsory ... you can rent these too.

Rob


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2009)

Yep. That rider list'll be coming up sooooooon....


----------



## Landslide (21 Apr 2009)

robgul said:


> (Also - don't waste your time getting shoe sizes for the renters - sizes that they have bear no relationship with people's sizes - just sort them out on the day - the ladies on the counter at the velodrome are very helpful)



Do you know if there's any choice as to type of cleats (i.e. floaty/non-floaty)?


----------



## robgul (21 Apr 2009)

Landslide said:


> Do you know if there's any choice as to type of cleats (i.e. floaty/non-floaty)?




They just have shoes with cleats that work with the pedals - that's it! IIRC they are Red Look cleats, whichever sort they are!

Just for clarity .... the hire bikes also have the option of being fitted with toe-clip adaptors so that riders can use non-cleated shoes or trainers 

I would suggest that for first time track riders, if you are not used to riding with cleated shoes then go for the toe-clip option ... to master 2 alien things for the first time : a fixed wheel bike with no brakes AND cleated shoes attached to the pedals - may be a challenge

Rob


----------



## robgul (28 Apr 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Yep. That rider list'll be coming up sooooooon....



??

Rob


----------



## dan_bo (28 Apr 2009)

As if by Magic, Rob, I have in my hand a piece of paper! Last couple of names have come in...........(Handle/bikesize).

RobGul no bike
Landslide 57

Me no bike accompanied by
Ben Green 

Colly  53
Bokonon
Cheadle Hulme 58
MondoBongo 56
Yenbo 54
Young 'un 56

Longers 56 accompanied by
Tony armstrong 56
Dave Meadwell 56
Lex Thompson 58

Fossy 56
Frustuck 58

SharkyBloke 56 accompanied by
Martin Nash 53

Will1985 53
RedBike 55

Trio25 51 accompanied by
Ms. Mitchelmore 56



Phew!

Any mistakes/ amendments please PM me!Now is THAT what you was after?!? 


If anybody wants shoes ordering you can either give me a shout *BY MONDAY 4th MAY* or by turning up and asking for them. They have a good range in stock and it's not usually a problem, so I have been told.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Apr 2009)

le boomp


----------



## Will1985 (29 Apr 2009)

What's the "accompanied by" bit all about? Am I tied to RedBike or something? (No offence RB!)


----------



## Will1985 (29 Apr 2009)

Cleats-wise, they are red Look Deltas. I've got 2 spare pairs of Specialized shoes size 44 and a spare set of cleats if anyone wants to borrow to save hiring shoes.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Apr 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Cleats-wise, they are red Look Deltas. I've got 2 spare pairs of Specialized shoes size 44 and a spare set of cleats if anyone wants to borrow to save hiring shoes.


That'd be right handy for me if it's no problem for you. I wear Specialized shoes already, but use SPD cleats... but am a size 44.

Also, Fossyant seems to be on the list twice (as his username and real life alter-ego).


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Apr 2009)

Room for a little one?

Will need shoes and bike.


----------



## Young Un (29 Apr 2009)

Can't wait.

Will, can I be cheeky and ask if you offer of a lift still stands? I'll have a chat to my Dad tomorrow and see what he says?


----------



## Will1985 (29 Apr 2009)

Sure. If you could hop on the train up to Selly Oak in the morning it would be handy. I'll take you all the way back.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> That'd be right handy for me if it's no problem for you. I wear Specialized shoes already, but use SPD cleats... but am a size 44.
> 
> *Also, Fossyant seems to be on the list twice (as his username and real life alter-ego)*.



Oh aye. sorted.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 Apr 2009)

I have another mate to add to the list, please. PM on its way with details, Dan.


----------



## robgul (30 Apr 2009)

I hate to be pedantic about all this (and haven't read back through all the thread) BUT there now seem to be about 24 people - assuming they all turn up.

The track has a rule (strictly enforced when we have been there 4 or 5 times recently) for a max of 15 on the track at any one time 

... that means with the numbers that the "time per rider" is only part of the 2 hour session.

Rob


----------



## dan_bo (30 Apr 2009)

robgul said:


> I hate to be pedantic about all this (and haven't read back through all the thread) BUT there now seem to be about 24 people - assuming they all turn up.
> 
> The track has a rule (strictly enforced when we have been there 4 or 5 times recently) for a max of 15 on the track at any one time
> 
> ...




That's a fair point Rob, I've just spoken to the velodrome and according to Bob the track managing chap, the maximum number of EXPERIENCED (not necessarily Pink slipped, but experienced on the track, riding in bunch)riders on the track is 25. Inexperienced/ mixed ability group riders are limited to 16 for obvious reasons, so no you're right nobody will get the full two hours track riding time. But I think we knew that in the first place. I've been to private sessions with >30 riders and still had an enjoyable session.

*
At this point, I would like to call a halt to any further additions to the rider list so we can get as much track fun in as possible!

*
The coach, by the way, will be Mr. Paul West, who is a/. a thoroughly nice chap and b/. a bit of an interval sadist.


----------



## Young Un (30 Apr 2009)

dan_bo said:


> That's a fair point Rob, I've just spoken to the velodrome and according to Bob the track managing chap, the maximum number of EXPERIENCED (not necessarily Pink slipped, but experienced on the track, riding in bunch)riders on the track is 25. Inexperienced/ mixed ability group riders are limited to 16 for obvious reasons, so no you're right nobody will get the full two hours track riding time. But I think we knew that in the first place. I've been to private sessions with >30 riders and still had an enjoyable session.
> 
> 
> *At this point, I would like to call a halt to any further additions to the rider list so we can get as much track fun in as possible!*
> ...



Intervals Rule


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2009)

All sounds good to me...... so whose been practicing then 'eh.....?


----------



## Landslide (13 May 2009)

Not I...


----------



## redjedi (13 May 2009)

This sounds like it could be fun, just a shame I don't live up in the NW.

Remember to take lots of photos (especially if someone falls  ) and post them in here, along with times if your doing that.

And if you do see Victoria Pendleton, then you can pass along my email address and PM me the hi-res photos


----------



## dan_bo (13 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> All sounds good to me...... so whose been practicing then 'eh.....?



Just had an hour on the torture implement Turbo and i've been down the 'drome on a taster twice in the last two weeks.......on top of the usual stuff.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 May 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Just had an hour on the torture implement Turbo and i've been down the 'drome on a taster twice in the last two weeks.......on top of the usual stuff.


Hey, that's cheating!!


----------



## Landslide (14 May 2009)

I think we'll have to bring along some bricks to slip into the jersey pockets of certain individuals...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 May 2009)

Landslide said:


> I think we'll have to bring along some bricks to slip into the jersey pockets of certain individuals...


...or a D-lock applied to the rear wheel?


----------



## dan_bo (14 May 2009)

s'alright lads, i've got plenty of bricks down me vest as it is!


----------



## Young Un (14 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> All sounds good to me...... so whose been practicing then 'eh.....?



I have 

By then I will have been on an indoor velodrome about 3 times = 6 hours, and on an outdoor one about 6 times? = 12 hours


----------



## Will1985 (14 May 2009)

Should have the fixed built up by tomorrow so I remember how to keep pedalling - haven't had one since the crash in January


----------



## trio25 (15 May 2009)

Haven't been on the track since december, you are all fast blokes. This is going to kill me! But looking forward to it!

I am off on a hard bivvy adventure in the days before it - just getting the excuses in!


----------



## Landslide (15 May 2009)

trio25 said:


> ...just getting the excuses in!



Well, if we're taking that approach...

Overweight
Drink too much
Haven't done any training
Don't shave my legs...
Need I go on?


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2009)

Well I may just have enough practice in the next two weeks riding a fixed, so I don't look a complete fool and crash !


----------



## Landslide (15 May 2009)

It's fairly simple. Keep pedalling, and always turn left.


----------



## longers (15 May 2009)

My training?

Had one taster session a bit back so I'm slightly less than terrified on the day.

I'm thinking about giving up sex in the week leading up to the 30th and have considered only shaving one leg to help with cornering.


----------



## Globalti (18 May 2009)

Oooer! The day looms nearer. Been reading this thread and envying you guys - I might even turn up to watch. I did it a couple of years ago and if you don't mind I'll tell you what I found:

Riding fixed really wasn't a problem at all as long as you kept your wits about you.

The hire shoes are fine but if like me you ride heels in-toes out you'll find the cleats rigidly set straight forwards and your knees might be beginning to hurt by the end.

The air inside the 'Drome is extremely dry and warm and your throat will be like sandpaper within a couple of circuits. Take water.

If you get the same coach we got, he is indeed a sadist, pipping his whistle 1/10 of a second faster each lap to make you accelerate slowly.

Don't leave anything valuable on sight in your car.

Be prepared for 2 hours of the best fun you've had with your clothes on! Going up the banking is pure physics and is firkin' amazing, especially when you look down on top of your mates.


----------



## Will1985 (18 May 2009)

Young Un - what's the latest on your travel needs?


----------



## Young Un (18 May 2009)

Ahhh yes. After speaking to my Dad, and metioning numerous times that you were kindly offering to give me a lift, he has decided that he wants to take me. However, as you were kind enough to offer me a lift, he is offering you a lift if you want it?


Cheers
Steve


----------



## Will1985 (18 May 2009)

That would be great - save having two vehicles going from virtually the same place!

We can sort out how to meet up nearer the time - shouldn't be too hard to hop on the train down to Redditch I think.


----------



## Young Un (18 May 2009)

Just checked with my Dad, and he said that we can pick you up from the train station. He also asked me, which I wasn't too sure about, was whether you are bringing a bike? It shouldn't matter either way, aslong as you don't mind taking the wheels out.


----------



## Will1985 (18 May 2009)

No bike - just several pairs of shoes.


----------



## Young Un (18 May 2009)

Haha, that will be fine then.


----------



## RedBike (19 May 2009)

What have I signed up for. 

Crumbs


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2009)

Gonna say, with RR's comments - take drinks, you'll need it...and maybe tissues etc.. if you are snotty bugger like me....(exercise induced snot rockets.... blergh)

Take some munchies....I'll try and bring the camera if in the car - tempted to come on Frank or the Fixed if weather OK.

It's well weird riding round at first storey level......

Use the camber as well...oh bugger too many tips....


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (19 May 2009)

I'm going to try and bring my camera too - between us we should be able to get some reasonable action shots (I'd hope!).


----------



## Young Un (19 May 2009)

My Dad will be there with a camera, although he is pretty useless with it, so I can't gaurantee any good shots


----------



## trio25 (20 May 2009)

Ali will have her camera as well.

you all need to be nice to me as I am racing the day after!


----------



## Young Un (20 May 2009)

trio25 said:


> you all need to be nice to me as I am racing the day after!



You all need to be nice to me aswell, As I will have been racing the night before


----------



## RedBike (20 May 2009)

Has anyone got a postcode for this place suitable for satnav use?


----------



## RedBike (20 May 2009)

Thank you google

Stuart St Manchester, M11 4DQ
http://www.manchestervelodrome.com/static_info/find_us.htm


----------



## dan_bo (21 May 2009)

It's round the back as well- for those who've never been before.


----------



## Will1985 (21 May 2009)

Look for Eastlands, then Asda!!


----------



## dan_bo (26 May 2009)

Right then. I'll be there at 12.00 sharp in the D. See y'all there!


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2009)

Bit off topic but a) Happy Birthday for Saturday dan_bo and  have a great time!


----------



## Will1985 (26 May 2009)

Bring about £20 right?


----------



## dan_bo (26 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Bit off topic but a) Happy Birthday for Saturday dan_bo and  have a great time!



yeah about time too!


cheers!


----------



## Landslide (26 May 2009)

dan_bo said:


> yeah about time too!



Let me guess: You've been waiting nearly a year?


----------



## dan_bo (26 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Bring about £20 right?





bit more like £30 if you're having a bike + shoes.......


----------



## Will1985 (26 May 2009)

I'm bringing lots of pairs of shoes! I'll get £30 out anyway then.


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 May 2009)

What have I let myself in for?

An old (42) fat (getting slimmer) unfit (getting fitter) bloke that's never been on a track before!!!

Eeeeek


----------



## dan_bo (26 May 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> What have I let myself in for?
> 
> An old (42) fat (getting slimmer) unfit (getting fitter) bloke that's never been on a track before!!!
> 
> Eeeeek




piece of cake mate?


----------



## colly (26 May 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> What have I let myself in for?
> 
> An old (42) fat (getting slimmer) unfit (getting fitter) bloke that's never been on a track before!!!
> 
> Eeeeek




I wouldn't worry. A mere stripling. 

I have never been on a track before either and haven't ridden a fixed since I was about 14. I'm 57 now.


----------



## RedBike (28 May 2009)

I got myself a fixed wheel bike last week. OMG i'm lethal on it. 
Worryingly it's not the first fixie i've owned. 

I keep forgetting to pedal. Pot-holes, junctions, sharp bends. The list of places i naturally go into freewheel mode is getting longer all the time.

Naturally slow and hate heights so i'm no competition!


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2009)

Redbike, track bikes don't have brakes either. I've not ridden a bike since Sunday, currently in legoland. Won't touch a bike till sat riding to the drone, and it's likely to be geared


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

ONE MORE DAY

I'm not going to be much competition either as I am racing tonight on an outdoor velodrome, which willl consist of four seperate races. Although my legs may get a sudden burst of strength if they sense competition


----------



## Landslide (29 May 2009)

Competition? 

I'm going to give a whole new meaning to the term "wheelsucker"!


----------



## Will1985 (29 May 2009)

Nice day for it Young Un - hopefully I'll be there around 7ish.


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

Landslide said:


> Competition?
> 
> I'm going to give a whole new meaning to the term "wheelsucker"!



Haha, just be careful, I like to wheelcuck and then pull out in the last straight and trash them (actually that is enough of the fighting talk, because most likely I am just going to make a tit of myself come tomorrow)


Yup Will, your right, I just hope that it cools down a bit - I don't do being hot. 7 is a good time - racing is meant to start by then but it usually runs a little bit late, and I think coming down into the track centre is probably the best place to watch/talk to people.


----------



## Landslide (29 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> Haha, just be careful, I like to wheelcuck and then pull out in the last straight and trash them...



No chance, I'll be panting like a dog by that stage!


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

So will I!


----------



## Christopher (29 May 2009)

getting our excuses in early I see!

I shall happen along aiming to arrive at 12:30. I assume I will be okay to borrow/hire a helmet from the Velodrome - as I don't want to lug a lid around town if I can help it...

i wil ve bringing engergy food and lots of water + rag for sweat - gonna get warm in there!


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

I can't remember about helmets, and whther you can hire them, I don't think you can, so it might be worth making the effort to bring one just in case, but I may be wrong and please could someone correct me if I am.


----------



## Landslide (29 May 2009)

Frustruck said:


> I assume I will be okay to borrow/hire a helmet from the Velodrome...



You can, but they're a bit manky and not the best-ventilated.


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

Just thought I would post this up for any track newbies to look at:


----------



## Christopher (29 May 2009)

cheers Young Un - I'll bring my helmet then, it would be annoying if I had to sit out for lack of one
interesting they don't allow Michelin tyres - and watch those bodily fluids people...


----------



## RedBike (29 May 2009)

Track mits must be worn and two layers above the waist!!

I hope 'any' fingerless gloves will do. 

I'm going to boil alive with two layers on. I take it a set of bib shorts and a jersey doesn't count as two!
Whats everyone else wearing?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 May 2009)

I only wore fingerless gloves when I went to a taster session, and a ss jersey... no-one complained/reprimanded me. It was bloody hot in there too - even with just this (and shorts etc.!) on.


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

I tend to wear a ss jersey combined with a ss base layer, but then, only because I have seen what happens when you slide down from the top of the track with only one layer on

Oh, fingerless gloves are fine, as are shorts


----------



## Christopher (29 May 2009)

I'll have a shortsleeve jersey & a high-tech Rab C Nesbitt string vest under it... given the choice, shorts would probably be better than bibs, more ventilation around the waist...


----------



## Bokonon (29 May 2009)

Yikes! This is happening on Sunday. I'd better think about getting ready for it, like planning how I'm getting there! I presume normal road helmets are acceptable in the hat stakes? I've got one somewhere, I'll have to try and find it tomorrow.

I came to the startling realization that I am _very_ unfit when TT'ing on Wednesday evening, so I'll loiter at the back to save myself further embarrassment.


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Yikes! This is happening on Sunday. I'd better think about getting ready for it, like planning how I'm getting there! I presume normal road helmets are acceptable in the hat stakes? I've got one somewhere, I'll have to try and find it tomorrow.
> 
> I came to the startling realization that I am _very_ unfit when TT'ing on Wednesday evening, so I'll loiter at the back to save myself further embarrassment.



This is happening TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Will1985 (29 May 2009)

It's tomorrow, not Sunday!


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> It's tomorrow, not Sunday!



Great minds think a like


----------



## Bokonon (29 May 2009)

Crud. You're right. Maybe I shouldn't have gone to the pub at lunchtime. Thanks for pointing out my mistake Young Un and Will.


----------



## montage (29 May 2009)

OOOooOOooo I'll be down the velodrome tomorrow!.....down at Calshot mind


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

montage said:


> OOOooOOooo I'll be down the velodrome tomorrow!.....down at Calshot mind



Isn't Calshot a wall of death?


----------



## dan_bo (29 May 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Yikes! This is happening on Sunday. I'd better think about getting ready for it, like planning how I'm getting there! I presume normal road helmets are acceptable in the hat stakes? I've got one somewhere, I'll have to try and find it tomorrow.
> 
> I came to the startling realization that I am _very_ unfit when TT'ing on Wednesday evening, so I'll loiter at the back to save myself further embarrassment.




chill guy- you won't be on your own at all. I pulled my back pretty badly last weekend and i've been hunched over in the car all week. Good job it's fun as well as hard work!


----------



## colly (29 May 2009)

Bokonon said:


> * like planning how I'm getting there*!
> 
> If you are in Leeds tomorrow I can give you a lift.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bokonon (29 May 2009)

Thanks colly.

I now have the right day and have transport sorted. I love it when a plan comes together :colsmith:


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2009)

I'll aim for 12.30 as I'll be cycling there


----------



## cheadle hulme (29 May 2009)

Has everyone got their excuses in yet?

Mines a bad back (sciatica) which has been playing up all week!


----------



## dan_bo (29 May 2009)

sciatica? pussy. see youse there!


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2009)

Have a great time y'all...

Posse music. Learn the words before Saturday


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

We all ready then...... stack of jobs to sort, but I'll be on my way about 11.30am. Just had porridge, then I'll have beans for lunch - for that 'turbo' boost....ppphhhttt !


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 May 2009)

Just having brekky, then setting off around 10. Will have little daughter and Mrs CP with me, so will have to stop on the way. See you all there.


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

So how far are some of you travelling then....I'm only about 9 miles away....?


----------



## Young Un (30 May 2009)

Will and I are coming up from Birmingham, or 2 and a half hours away, do we get the prize??


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 May 2009)

95 miles door to door. Do I win?


----------



## Young Un (30 May 2009)

112 miles


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 May 2009)

Damn!!

Hopefully I will fare better on the track........not!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 May 2009)

Yikes - I had this in my brain as being tomorrow!!!

I'll contact my mates and check they have the right day, and see you all there later!


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 May 2009)

Setting off soon, see you all there. I will be wearing the carnation under the clock 


Where are we meeting, in the reception, in the D?


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

Great afternoon - hard work but fun..... think we need a new thread. No crashes though....phew. Young-un's dad got quite a few pics.....

Big thumbs up for Dan......you are a star for organising it....


----------



## mknash (30 May 2009)

*Thanks for welcoming a newb*

Hi all,

Just joined the group this morning before coming to play with you at the velodrome. Was a great time out and I look forward to the future meets.

Thanks again, I hope to speak to you all more over time.


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

Ello - who were you then - I didn't know every one -only about half.


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

Oh, and Cheadle very nearly got an earful on Allan Turing way...... cycling along, minding my own business.....some bloke in an open top sports car shouts......"Get in the cycle lane !"............."Fu...............ah very funny ha...ha....see you later....." - blooming Cheadle wasn't it......


----------



## colly (30 May 2009)

Great afternoons fun and games!  
Who is up for the next time ??

Thanks a lot Dan for sorting it out. 

Looking forward to seeing some photos.


----------



## Will1985 (30 May 2009)

colly said:


> Who is up for the next time ??


Me!

That was a brilliant afternoon well spent, even if the weather was as good as we've had it all year!
Already started thinking about what track bike to get, and that the Midlands really should have an indoor velodrome.

Thanks to Young Un's dad for doing the driving.

Can't wait for the photos...


----------



## RedBike (30 May 2009)

Thanks all. Great afternoon.
Bloged about it here. Not really any photos though. 
http://redbikes.blogspot.com/2009/05/manchester-velodrome.html


----------



## longers (30 May 2009)

colly said:


> Who is up for the next time ??



Tony, Lex and myself are all up for next time  
We should be able to get another friend down too who would have been there this time if not for being on holiday.

10 on 10 for organising it Dan 

Good to see you all  
Thanks for a great couple of hours.


----------



## longers (30 May 2009)

mknash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined the group this morning before coming to play with you at the velodrome. Was a great time out and I look forward to the future meets.
> 
> Thanks again, I hope to speak to you all more over time.



Hello mknash, were you in blue today?


----------



## mknash (30 May 2009)

Yup, I was in blue top and ponytail.. Conspicuous for my distinct shortage of lycra shorts (though i now know why they're so popular among cyclists).


----------



## Bokonon (30 May 2009)

I'll be along to the next one! That was a most excellent way to spend two hours on a Saturday afternoon. Big thanks again to Dan for organising it all, and thanks to colly for getting me there.


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

I really enjoyed it, and I think we'd all get even more out of it a second time. The through and off race was interesting - you need to fill any gap if you want to keep in touch with the front - that's the hard bit.

I'm well up for another coaching session.

If anyone's scared about coming, don't be - it was dead friendly, very chilled and a few jokes shared, especially as I nearly took Dan out - I went too quick into the back of the leading riders, then banked up to lose speed - Dan was right behind me and nearly took out his wheel....sorry mate........

It's great using the banking - scary at first, but you swoop down to get an instant speed increase...., then climb back up (yep it's hard), then swoop down again....


----------



## montage (30 May 2009)

My calshot experience was pretty awesome - but if I'm ever in a through and off with plebs that slow down for every straight again then I'll have to whip out an Uzi or something similar. Same goes for the plebs who decide when it is their turn at the front "I'll show everybody how fit I am" and goes into TT mode making it difficult to catch on at the back again.

I may journey up for a manchester booking - I'd have to try and coincide it with a visit to manchester Uni though


----------



## Will1985 (30 May 2009)

montage said:


> goes into TT mode making it difficult to catch on at the back again.


I think I took it easy for most of it today - just those last 5 laps at the end of the through and off race


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I think I took it easy for most of it today - just those last 5 laps at the end of the through and off race



Ha..very funny young wipper snapper....I think I went to hard doing the intervals..........

All good training though !


----------



## montage (30 May 2009)

> I'm well up for another coaching session.



Fossy were you coaching this?


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

No - not me I am a track newbie - we were on a coaching session -i.e. a coach punished us.....


----------



## cheadle hulme (30 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> Oh, and Cheadle very nearly got an earful on Allan Turing way...... cycling along, minding my own business.....some bloke in an open top sports car shouts......"Get in the cycle lane !"............."Fu...............ah very funny ha...ha....see you later....." - blooming Cheadle wasn't it......




hee hee... gotcha Fossy!!

What do you mean "nearly" got an earful, I distinctly heard an F followed by an Off!! before you realised!!!

9/10 for the comeback though, direct and to the point!!

Nice to meet people, thanks Dan.


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> hee hee... gotcha Fossy!!
> 
> What do you mean "nearly" got an earful, I distinctly heard an F followed by an Off!! before you realised!!!



Oops


----------



## trio25 (30 May 2009)

Great couple of hours guys!

I got told off on the way home, Ali says I can go faster - I am not so sure.

When is the next one! It was so much fun doing something structured like that!


----------



## RedBike (30 May 2009)

> I got told off on the way home, Ali says I can go faster - I am not so sure.


I have to agree with Ali. I KNOW you're quicker than me at the moment if you want to be.


----------



## trio25 (30 May 2009)

I'm not quicker than you, that is just silly!


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

You can go quicker Trio.... you and Ali certainly have some talent there - don't know how old you both are, but from an old git, you have some speed. 

Apologise for me sticking behind Ali on the race bit - for a lap-I'd pulled off front, gone to get a gap, but left one (me not trying to scare folk) then got a second and had to blooming well chase.... that was interesting....... through and off is loads easier on the road with well drilled club mates...... it's a different kettle of fish on track, no brakes, and you don't know the riding style of folk.....

Was great fun - huge learning curve.... but I think it will be loads better for the less experienced riders next time, especially as it's with 'like minded folk' - i.e. no-one is out to kill you, or ride dangerously - which you can get !


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

PS - Can I have the prize for the rider who 'mis-placed' his bike the most...... and had the most easy to remember number.....1-23.......FFS......  Ali witnessed most of them, then she forgot where her bike was.... Memory is not my strong point....hence my bikes are all 'bright colour schemes'.....

Sorry to rider 1-22 - jumped on it at one point and rode it 10 feet - felt like my legs were being pulled off.....too big..... !


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 May 2009)

A cracking day, cheers for organising it Dan. I'm up for another go - especially as I got second place on the (almost) flying sprint lap... wasn't expecting that! 

Cheers to Will for the loan of some rather nice shoes, I owe you a beer for that... but then you may have lost it by beating me in the sprint. 

As for the interval training... f*** me! If that was 3 minutes I'd hate to see one of the Coach's boiled eggs! Fair near killed me, that!


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> A cracking day, cheers for organising it Dan. I'm up for another go - especially as I got second place on the (almost) flying sprint lap... wasn't expecting that!



Git..............


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 May 2009)

19.22 secs... read it and weep Fossyboy! 

I make it (with some quick, and possibly dodgy, maths) to be an average speed of 29.27 mph. 

Pretty chuffed with that... looks like the spokey dokes on your bike did the trick nicely.


----------



## longers (30 May 2009)

Good effort Sharky 

I'd forgotten about Will getting the beers in


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 May 2009)

Sorted some b&w piccies - didn't get chance to take many though as the sadistic Coach was keen to keep us all out of breath...





































The group split into two smaller groups of those who had been on the track, and those who hadn't - so I only have photos of those in the other group than the one I was in.

As has been said, Young Un's Dad took more photos as he was spectating so hopefully he'll have a more inclusive range of shots/people/faces of pain. 

Great day, I'd recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Will1985 (30 May 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> 19.22 secs... read it and weep Fossyboy!
> 
> I make it (with some quick, and possibly dodgy, maths) to be an average speed of 29.27 mph.
> 
> Pretty chuffed with that... looks like the spokey dokes on your bike did the trick nicely.



That's about right - 47.58km/h or 29.56mph for me (18.92s).
Gearing was 50x16, approx 84". That makes an average cadence of ~120, so crossing the line it was probably closer to 130/140.


----------



## longers (30 May 2009)

The coach said about the distance round the track when following the different lines was something like:-

Black : Two Fifty metres

Red : Two Sixty metres

and Blue : Two hundred and eighty five metres.

Unless I misheard him. Possible.

Is that right?


----------



## Will1985 (30 May 2009)

longers said:


> The coach said about the distance round the track when following the different lines was something like:-
> 
> Black : Two Fifty metres
> 
> ...


Correct


----------



## cheadle hulme (30 May 2009)

Thats what I heard him say too Longers.
Certainly felt it. I was gaining on people (well the odd one) on the straights, went to go past on the bends and I'd stay exactly level due to being higher up on the blue line.

Definitely felt like 10-15m extra if you were on the blue compared to the bottom.


----------



## longers (30 May 2009)

Right, you'll have to take Tony into a corner and explain how to him next time 

He was saying that the straights aren't any different in length depending on which line you take assuming you stay on the same one. 
The two bankings could be described as two halves of a circle and if you increase the circumference of a circle by 1 metre the diameter increases by Pi. If red is 10 metres longer than black then you would expect it to be 3 and a bit metres away.

There's got to be a flaw in the logic somewhere


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 May 2009)

Just got in after having tea at Ikea. Had a brilliant afternoon. Well sorted Dan Bo. Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 May 2009)

Oh, and I think I have just made this decade's biological breakthrough....................







...............................breathing through my ARSE


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (31 May 2009)

longers said:


> Right, you'll have to take Tony into a corner and explain how to him next time
> 
> He was saying that the straights aren't any different in length depending on which line you take assuming you stay on the same one.


That's correct



longers said:


> The two bankings could be described as two halves of a circle and if you increase the circumference of a circle by 1 metre the diameter increases by Pi.


The difference in path length (as you say, we can roughly equate this to the circumference of the circle formed by the two ends as the straights are constant) between the first two lines is 10m, so...

Circumference = 2*Pi*radius 

If we assume Pi to be 3.142 (close enough for this) then for every 1m that separates the lines on the track we have an extra 6.3m difference in path length. 

As the ends are banked this will have some effect on the calculations though, as if they were 'flattened out' they wouldn't form a circle but more of an oval... this may account for the 'lost' 3.7m, or the two lines are slightly further than 1m apart



longers said:


> If red is 10 metres longer than black then you would expect it to be 3 and a bit metres away.
> 
> There's got to be a flaw in the logic somewhere


I think it's more the Maths, not the logic (but then mine is probably woefully inaccurate!!).


----------



## Will1985 (31 May 2009)

Black line = 250m
Red line (sprinters line) - 90cm from black line.
Blue line (stayers line) - 2.5m from black line.


----------



## Young Un (31 May 2009)

Although these photos have been highly antisipated, i am afraid that they are not very good, my Dad needs firing from the position on camera man

But here they are anyway:


These are videos by the way



















These are photos:


----------



## Aperitif (31 May 2009)

Lovely stuff Young Un - especially the group photo. Looks like a really interesting place - and the shots on the banking give me an idea of just how spooky it must feel the first time on...


----------



## RedBike (31 May 2009)

Great photos. Could we please have a name call for the group photo. As you can see. I haven't a clue who anyone is!

Top row.
? - Trio25 - Alison - ? - ? -? - ?

Bottom row
? - Band Bo - Redbike - ? - ? - Chris - ? - Youngun- Will - ?- ?- ?


----------



## longers (31 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> Great photos. Could we please have a name call for the group photo. As you can see. I haven't a clue who anyone is!



ok, usernames given where applicable for the bottom photo.

Top Row:

Frustuck, Trio, Alison, Lex holding his son Tor, mknash, me holding my niece Ruby, Colly.

Bottom Row:

Fossy, Dan Bo, RedBike, Comedy Pilot with his daughter, Cheadle Hulme, Landslide, Bokonon, Young Un, Will, Tony - Ruby's dad, Sharkyblokes other mate and Sharkybloke.


When we going again?


----------



## ComedyPilot (31 May 2009)

C'mon Dan Bo, where are the time trial results?


----------



## Will1985 (31 May 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> C'mon Dan Bo, where are the time trial results?


Starting from the top 

Will1985 18.92
Sh4rkyBloke 19.22


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (31 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Starting from the top
> 
> Will1985 18.92
> Sh4rkyBloke 19.22


Who cares about the rest, eh?


----------



## Will1985 (31 May 2009)

Nice one Sh4rkyBloke - the trouble is, next time I'm going to want to go sub-18! One's own bike and slightly higher gearing should do the trick...


----------



## Dave5N (1 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Me!
> 
> That was a brilliant afternoon well spent, even if the weather was as good as we've had it all year!
> Already started thinking about what track bike to get, and that the Midlands really should have an indoor velodrome.
> ...



Plenty of quality tracks available in the Midlands...





.


----------



## Will1985 (1 Jun 2009)

I know Dave! Lay on a pursuit and I'll be there in a flash. I actually enjoyed the scratch type race as well, but it would probably be more aggressive at FNTL!


----------



## Christopher (1 Jun 2009)

thanks so much for doing this dan - may go on another taster sess just to get back into it, had forgotten how fun and relaxing it is just to hum steadily around the track on blue. Nice to meet everyone too!

regarding the TT, i was over 21 seconds and was amazed at how slow I was and how upset I was at being so slow - such vanity 

loved dan bo's super Viking road/path bike he was riding on the track, sweet ride that one, from 1962 I think he said...


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jun 2009)

Reeeight you 'orrible lot! your (our) flying (some of us) 250m times, taken straight from the sheet:

me 16.58 22.58
ste 19.91
paul 20.87
mark 19.29
chris 19.92
red chris 21.41
john 20.16
trio 22.85
stu 20.59
col 21.30
phil 19.22 'kineck sharky!
tall will 19.38
foss 19.63
tony 20.21
Alison 20.30
Rob 21.98
martin 21.39
Lex 20.41
Will1985 18.92 blimey!


I'm glad everyone had a good time-thanks for coming!


I'm working on the next do as I type.


----------

